
Some guy played Civ2 for a decade, here's what the world looked like - EL_Loco
https://www.giantbomb.com/forums/general-discussion-30/this-decade-long-civilization-ii-game-makes-me-hat-550680/
======
bristleworm
Fantastic story. And then I realized that this was published seven years
ago... I'd love to read an update to this.

~~~
EL_Loco
Me too. Maybe I'll google it when I have the time. Would be quite surprised if
things got sorted out and the world became somewhat a nice place to live.

